# Engine over heated ,a.c. off now then shut down engine.



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.

Use the search engine to the left until one of the diesel gurus answers.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

1) Always follow the instructions from the car. 

2) If you subscribe to the service, you can always push the OnStar button and they will conduct a remote diagnostic. 

3) In engine overheat situations you should always turn the heat to max and run the HVAC fan on its highest speed. 

4) In your case check for a bad coolant temperature sensor, faulty thermostat, and air trapped in your cooling system. Also check the concentration and ph of your coolant.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

What year of Cruze ctd do you have? How many miles? What state or country do you live? Tomko advice was good, shutting car down right away would be a good idea.


----------



## Cruze5pmOT (Jul 26, 2017)

Tomko said:


> 1) Always follow the instructions from the car.
> 
> 2) If you subscribe to the service, you can always push the OnStar button and they will conduct a remote diagnostic.
> 
> ...


The first 3 suggestions were observed but the 4th is getting quite involved for me to handle. And like I said dealer said car seemed fine to them. I dunnoooo


----------



## Cruze5pmOT (Jul 26, 2017)

IndyDiesel said:


> What year of Cruze ctd do you have? How many miles? What state or country do you live? Tomko advice was good, shutting car down right away would be a good idea.


My cruze is a 2014 ctd. I've got 443xx miles and live In San Antonio Tx. I did shut it down as soon as it told me to.


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

Could be a bad battery as well. This happened on my 2012 Eco, and then a few weeks later, it wouldn't crank. Jumped off a few times, then taken to dealership to find it was a bad battery. Had it replaced there, and never had another issue of the car doing this. However, after falling asleep on the interstate from the famous coolant smell, I dumped this car.  And within 2 years, I went thru 4 cars. 12 Cruze Eco -> Sentra -> Elantra -> Cruze -> Elantra Eco


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

had a gas cruze in our shop 2 weeks ago with intermittent over heating, gauge would go up to red.

finely got it too do it. ended up being cooling fan intermittently would not turn on when commanded. so does yours get hot while steady speed or stop an go?? if it happens again ,get out an see if the fan is on.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

oilburner said:


> finely got it too do it. ended up being cooling fan intermittently would not turn on when commanded. so does yours get hot while steady speed or stop an go?? if it happens again ,get out an see if the fan is on.


Generally, if you're doing more than 30 MPH, the fan isn't an issue. If you're stopped a lot, then the fans are needed.


----------



## Cruze5pmOT (Jul 26, 2017)

I haven't had battery tested since I've had it. But it cranks and starts every time. The time that happened I remember I idled it for an hour at least. So it may be just an idle issue. Fan is coming on.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Glad you got it fixed.
Fans at highway speeds are probably more common with todays aero and tight engine compartments.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Cruze5pmOT said:


> I haven't had battery tested since I've had it. But it cranks and starts every time. The time that happened I remember I idled it for an hour at least. So it may be just an idle issue. Fan is coming on.


letting these engines idle that long is a no, no.
an it only takes one command cycle when the fan decides not to turn on.


----------

